# Xorg in Jail



## gpatrick (May 27, 2012)

I have scoured but haven't found much.  Has anyone got Xorg working in a Jail and what steps are necessary?


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2012)

I can't say for sure, but it seems like running xorg need direct access to the video hardware making it impossible to run in a jail. That's at least the reason I've never bothered to figure it out but I don't know much about how Xorg works and interacts with the OS so I may be wrong.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 28, 2012)

It's been done. Look here:

http://the-labs.com/FreeBSD/JailTools/cookbook.html


----------

